# Thein Separator



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

Ive been looking to Build a thein separator for a while now. Mainly because i want to be able to use my dust collector to sweep up the shop (nails and metal arent good for the impeller) I want to include lexan so i can actually see inside, i have a bunch and figure why not. The lexan is 1\4" so it doesnt bend to easy so i dont think i can use it for the rounded walls. Im going to use a 35 gallon brute trash can and i have a 3hp powermatic DC so i have plenty of suck. Id prefer running 6" ducting so if anyone has any ideas or picture or PLANS that would be awesome. Thank you all in advance


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't know if this is complete enough to be of any help

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/building-thien-cyclone-garbage-can-separator-21983/

and then here's the info from his website

http://www.jpthien.com/cy.htm


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks brother. I like the basic design. There's a 5 part series on YouTube that I really like. I'm hoping someone here has done something that I can emulate. Thanks again


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*DIYcoholic…* is one LJ that I can think of who built something similar to what you are asking. I remember he put together a very detailed blog for an awesome Thien Top Hat Separator

I know the search feature of this site is not functioning….so this method may not be the best way to find anything, but I think it will get you where you want to go….

So if you click the Jocks tab at the top and search for jock *DIYcoholic…*
Open his homepage
Open his blogs….and search for his Thien Top Hat Separator


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Heya I is!!! (In my best Buckwheat voice!)
Here's my Thien Top Hat blog….
http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/35193#first-new

kdc68,
Thanks for the accolades!!!
Who'd a thunk that I could be a valuable resource???
Certainly not my parents, the boss or friends!!!

Greg,
Would it be possible to heat the lexan, to make it more pliable for the bending? Just a thought. I have never tried it…. I wonder if heating it would change it's transparency??? You can also install a lexan "window" onto the side of the trash can, to view how full the can is. I need to do that to mine!!!

If I can be of any help, just ask!!!
Good luck on your Build! Remember, pictures ARE mandatory!!! ;^)


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

Randy. Thx for stopping in bro. I'll def keep you posted with progress. It's gonna be my next project. Well maybe my next next project  I like the window in the can thing. I thought about a window on Both the top and bottom layers of the top hat. Get to look right through. Well see. I'm kind of a design on the fly guy.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Vertigo*...Well it seems like you two know each other….then I'm sure *DIY* can fill you in on the details of his Top Hat build that I posted info on above in post 3…

*DIY*...some projects just stick in my mind….yours is one that I liked and think you did a hell of a job on


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Greg,
I too design on the fly….
I like to think things through, have a rough plan (in my head)....
Then let serendipity take hold!!!

kdc,
Again, THANKS!!!


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

This is the blog I recently used to build a Thein separator-it works great:

http://www.freeforum101.com/charlesneil/viewtopic.php?p=11836&mforum=charlesneil#11836

Hope it helps and gives you some ideas. Best wishes.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

The Hillbilly linked to a great build log….
I got a ton of information, ideas & inspiration from that one!!!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks guys. I 'preciate the help. Kdc thanks man


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice shout out* kdc68*.........

Randy is quiet genius that's going to take us all out soon….. ;-0


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*HillbillyShooter*....wow…that's impressive work….I saved that link for future reference…

*Vertigo*....good luck with you build…..


----------

